# Which overhead star drag reel?? Shimano Ocea Jigger



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all 
I've put my old Avet reel on ebay and sold off a couple of other reels I dont use and want to get a compact, light, smooooth and very durable reel for live baiting and heavy trolling.
Never could work the lever drag on the Avet properly and decided to stay away from lever drags, although the new Accurate Boss series look good. So I'm looking in the smallest series range, prefer narrow spool, fast retrieve and most probably will be using around 15lb line. I'm not into scull dragging fish in, I prefer to savour the moment. 

So this is what I've come up with so far, any advise would be appreciated.

Daiwa Saltist STT 20H http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... ct=saltist
Probably best suit my perpose, but will it be durable enough? and it doesnt come in a narrow spool

Daiwa Saltiga http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... =saltigaoh
Looks very good, light and very durable, but is it over kill and how smooth will it be with lighter lines?

Okuma Cedros http://www.okuma.com.au/Okumahome/show_ ... eid=Cedros
No real idea on this one. Not sure on Okuma, they tend to use poor quality bearings and are heavy.

Shimano Torium TOR14 http://www.shimanofish.com.au/publish/c ... orium.html
Similar to the Saltist, not sure which would be best, but the base Torium looks nice and compact.

Shimano Trinidad N16N http://www.shimanofish.com.au/publish/c ... nidad.html
Similar to the Saltiga, not sure which is best.

Accurate Boss BX400XN http://www.accuratefishing.com/products/bx/bx400xn.php
Very nice looking lever drag and the new drag set up looks like it is easier to use. Again maybe a little over kill for 15lb line.


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

go shimano!!!! either the torium or the trinadad doesn't matter both are brilliant.
might see you offshore some time.
cheers jake


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I have the Saltist STT 30H in the 6.1:1 gear ratio.
I have minimal experience with these types of O/H, but i really like the Saltist.
I mainly use it for jigging but have only had it a couple of months and although ive used it quite a bit i havent caught anything huge to really test it out, but its nice and smooth and feels very tough.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Trinidad TN-16 narrow should serve you well. I've got the TN-40N skull dragger and it works a treat. Narrow spool is nice to have.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Paul ...... just to throw a spanner into the works
if you don't already have a good all-rounder like one of the bigger (round-face) baitcasters, 
why not something like a Shimano Calcutta 400B or a Daiwa Saltwater Millionaire 203
these baitcasters are easier to manage on a yak plus could be used for impoundment Barra or even tossing slugs at offshore pelagics when your sick of trolling.
Sure the line capacity is less but, just lock-it-up and the big blokes will tow (your glass ski) rather then smoke you anyway.
just a thought (could mean a rod purchase also though). ;-)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone have any views / experience with Shimano Tekota overheads - 800 series? I 'm looking at one of these for bottom bouncing, although I have an ABU 7000 that I was going to use for this task when I go to Exmouth fishing out of a stinkboat in June (was going tom load the ABU with 40 lb braid) Are these reels comparable in size / line capacity / class?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I think I need to go to the local tackle shop and have a play, but dont think I'll be buying local as the dollar is too good at the moment.

Eric you know you want it http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... :MESELX:IT and it would go so well with 50lb braid. ;-)

How many reels do you have Craig :? .....no need to answer it will only make me feel more inadequate.

Doug I have a ABU inshore and a Ambassador c4 6500 which satisfies my need to cast. Just want something for straight out live baiting, although the c4 probably do the job it doesnt like getting too wet and the Kingy is a very wet ride.

Tiss a nice reel Dan...hmmmm. little on the heavy side. I wonder if the little Torium would do the trick, although at size its probably no better than the C4.

Thanks for the help, any other sugestions? No one like the Saltiga?

Cuda I cant help you, except to say the ABU's are very pimpable and it wouldn't be too hard to beef it up with some better drag washers, ceramic bearings and a power handle.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I like the saltiga but the saltist is a pretty good reel for the price.Go for the lower speed one if you plan on upgrading the drag, the gears on the high speed one will not like the extra strain at all.I know a couple of jiggers that have landed a few 18 kg plus kings on standard saltist reels.

A mate of mine has two tekota 800s that he loves, pretty big reel for a yak though.The smaller ones might be worth a look.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Had a look at BCF on Tuesday. My uneducated opinion after a little play with them in the shop, was the Saltist seemed pretty lose and there was heaps of free play in the handle, spool etc. I thought the Torium was better made and seemed to be an improvement on the Saltist. They had a Trinidad and that was great, nice solid reel, looked well constructed and very smooth. Unfortunately they didnt have a Saltiga as Daiwa dont think BCF are worthy enough to sell there tournament series reels.

Had a look on the net, came across the Japenese domestic model and I liked and bought, just got to wait till it arrives.

So Eric start bidding on the Avet mate I'm ganna need as much cash as I can get 8) .


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Had a look on the net, came across the Japenese domestic model and I liked and bought, just got to wait till it arrives.


The Ocea Jigger is a corker of a reel. Enjoy it?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Well it arrived the other day and what a bweauty. Very solid compact reel. Love the idea of a lock button. Hopefully one day I might actually catch a decent fish with it.

Have 300mtrs of 30lb PE braid on the way and will top it up with some 20lb fluro I have lying around.

Gatsey dont think I'll do much pimping with this one, maybe replace the A-RB bearings on the spool with ceramic ones. Just replace the carbon washers with Carbontex washers (nearly lost the little tiny clicker pin as I unscrewed the star drag......but luckily after pulling out the few strands of hair I had left and employing the eagle eyes of my kids I found it on the floor....phew!) Like the handle, so wont bother swapping that for anything else.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Its just the baby of the range, but it still holds 400mtrs of 0.25. The 30lb PE I'm getting is 0.23. Should be enough for me. If you wanted a bit more then there is the 2000, which you can get a even deeper spool for. The gears and washers are way bigger than my ABU 6500. Also with the 6.2:1 gear ratio, the gears should be the same as in the Trinidad (as are the drag washers). That's why I didnt go with the lower ratio.

Eric havent taken off the side plate yet to investigate how it works, but it locks up the spool not the drag.....you'd want to be very careful flicking it on. Wish I could read Japenese so I could work out the instructions  .


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Very nice Paul, I was actually looking at some over heads today & I am absolutely lost on what to buy
Saltist 30 looks nice
Okuma Catalina (guy instore swears by it............for the price)
Lever or star, that is the question? no idea with this style of fishing ie: live baiting & jigging but like the idea of overheads &b they all look so gooooooood.

any help appereciated


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Kas what do you want to use it for? They all have there pros and cons. I've just off loaded a few reels that I bought and never used cause they were the wrong reels for the job.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Kas what do you want to use it for? They all have there pros and cons. I've just off loaded a few reels that I bought and never used cause they were the wrong reels for the job.


 Mainly for live baiting & trolling lures for Kings (if I ever get one) Paul & maybe a bit of a jig + I see myself taking a couple of trips up North to where the big fish are ;-)


----------

